# BIG Mesquite



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This is a very large section of mesquite that came from the new Toyota Plant in San Antonio. You need a heavy, big machine to handle these 50lb chunks of wood. I'm using a Powermatic 3520 that weighs over 700lbs with a varible speed DC motor. No doubt the best piece of machinery I've ever purchased! I bought it through Amazon.com...no tax, no shipping fee and the delivery man dropped it off in may garage.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Have you figured out what to do with that small piece of chinaberry I brought you yet. Besides firewood.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....I've cut it up to a big slab. All I need now is some warm weather! It should be a interesting piece of wood.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made some sawdust with some of mine.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I bet that green wood came off like a ribbon.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I wish _I had one of those Powermatics or comprable machies so I could turn some of those big pieces_

_dick_


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

dicklaxt...you would not believe how much fun it is to turn on this brute. I have yet to load the motor up. You can set a nickel on it's edge while it's running it's so smooth. The variable speed is perfect.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I had the opportunity to witness a demo using the PM and it was/is a great tool. My retired status income will not allow one in my limited shop maybe my wife will get lucky at the casino and buy me one.LOL

dick


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I look over the Powermatic whenever I make a trip to the Cutting Edge but I'll have to stick with my old Craftsman for a while to come. My buyer (wife) went with me over there last summer and brought home a Powermatic PM2000 table saw so I have a load of other stuff to make first. 

Bob


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll bet you could trade the table saw in on a PM lathe

snicker,snicker


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Dick........


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I love your work GB. To see a chunk of tree turned in such a beautiful bowl is inspiring me to get the lathe out of the corner and set up.


----------

